# Lost Push Pole (mosquito lagoon)



## Dillusion

> Putting this up for friend. My buddy just lost his stiffy guide around Tiger Shoal. Not exactly sure where but I'm guessing the channel that runs thru. If anyone sees it please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Evan.


Saw his piece of paper at beacon he put up...someone probably found it- but it's a $1400 pole and not everyone is honest in the lagoon :-/


----------



## [email protected]

Yep. Me and my brother were just talking about that.


----------



## hferrell87

How did Kirby not notice it came off when running?


----------



## swampfox

If you put the foot to the rear. It will catch the splash. And it will some times slither out unnoticed. Especially if you have the center bungees down. That will keep it straight until the last one. That's why I always put the foot to the front. It will act as a wedge when you have the bungees on. I want to put some of the cool mushroom style holders on mine. But those ugly old stiffys are hard to beat.


----------



## devrep

1400 bucks for a push pole? I could get like 2 Stella 4000's for that.


----------



## permitchaser

Pole is gone next time store the foot forward that way it won't slip out. I am assuming you have good PP holders


----------



## Capnredfish

A stiffy does not float? I would think it would have been easy to find floating.


----------



## anytide

$1400.00 pole vs. $0.40 bungee ?
:-?


----------



## Godzuki86

> A stiffy does not float? I would think it would have been easy to find floating.


 Mine does.


----------



## kirby0808

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say  I was the one who lost the stiffy push pole. I asked spruce to put this thread up while I was out searching the lagoon Saturday (By the way thanks spruce  ).  I just figured I would answer some of the questions on here.  The stiffy guide does float. I honestly have no idea how it got away from me. If I was to guess tho, it  was when I  running my 16 waterman in 3 -4'  white caps in the open water of the lagoon.  I was concentrating mainly on pointing  the bow into the waves and keeping the dog in the boat.    I usually place  the foot of the pole off the bow of the boat  but I can not be certain  about Saturday.  In a rush I  May have just  placed it in the push pole holder with the foot out the back . I do have a bungee on the back push pole holder but after this experience I will be adding another to the front.   I searched for  5 hrs on Saturday, 6hrs on Sunday and a few hrs on Monday.   I'm pretty sure that someone picked it up shortly i lost it.  I have posted up flyers at all of the ramps around the lagoon and plan on putting more up on the main roads to the ramps .  Unfortunately I don't think I will be seeing it again .  When it comes down to it it was just a simple very costly mistake/lesson with no one to blame but myself ,I will learn from it and move on. Finally I just want to say  Thanks again to everyone who took the time to stop, talk to me and helped me look for it. In this bad  experience I did meet a lot of good people willing to help a complete stranger out and that meant a lot to me.  


Thanks again. 

Brett


----------



## swampfox

I hate it for ya man. There is still hope that somebody found it, took it home and hasn't been back to see the flyers. I would do a refresh on the flyers Friday to get some more eyes on em this weekend. I have had few pop out over the years. But got lucky and noticed it. Shiat happens. Keep your head up [smiley=luck.gif]


----------



## swaddict

lesson learned the hard way, probably in the hands of oak hills finest


----------



## [email protected]

Just want to say thanks for the non @holes that commented on this post. The guy that lost the pole is my best friend and has taught me a lot about fishing the lagoon. He sick over the whole situation and hasn't wanted to talk all weekend. His insurance will be replacing the pole. He just got a quote from stiffy today to send to Progressive. I think the pole will turn up eventually lets just hope sooner than later.


----------



## Capnredfish

That really sucks. If I happen to come across it, I will try it out and see how nice an exspensive pole is then contact you when I get back in.what direction was the wind during tjat time. If it was that rough it probably covered some water and ended up on a shorleline somewhere since they do float.


----------



## Godzuki86

> That really sucks. If I happen to come across it, I will try it out and see how nice an exspensive pole is then contact you when I get back in.what direction was the wind during tjat time. If it was that rough it probably covered some water and ended up on a shorleline somewhere since they do float.


Good thinking. I hope for you that you find it. It is sad in today's world we have to lock things up and worry about thieves, and that's before we cross paths with dis honest people. Hopefully that doesn't turn out to be the case and someone who found it hasn't seen your flyers. Wish I was up that way closer, I would spend a day helping look for it. 

Andy


----------



## MariettaMike

3-4 is rough for ML and means you were in area that most people may not have traveled.  There's a chance it is still out there. Hope it turns up for you.


----------



## swampfox

Yep probably wasn't many out there that day. The wind was howling in one direction steady for there to be 3-4'. It may be lodge in the mangroves on a spoil island somewhere. If he does find it after he gets a replacement. I am in need of one. I could help recoup that deductible. Just saying


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

